

Rebar and the Alvord Lake Bridge (2013) - stevewilhelm
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/episode-81-rebar-and-the-alvord-lake-bridge/

======
dugditches
The biggest issue is the bridge decks.

Epoxy rebar is a gaff. Any knicks or marks damage the coating.

Stainless steel is gaining speed but is very expensive.

And recently Carbon Fibre bar has been entering the market.

~~~
mannykannot
I vaguely remember an item on TV about how the Oregon DOT was protecting some
of its historic bridges by spraying zinc on to the concrete and then applying
a voltage between it and the rebar to counter or reverse the corrosion. This
paper mentions the technique.

[http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/HWY/REGION2/docs/area5/Cathodic%2...](http://www.oregon.gov/ODOT/HWY/REGION2/docs/area5/Cathodic%20protection.pdf)

